# Stream Crossing



## saph (Dec 19, 2009)

On our recent day hike, we encountered a tricky stream crossing. Rather than choose the log, our goats elected to ford.

[youtube:1dsh4pqe]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSZd8X5dvVY[/youtube:1dsh4pqe]

It's wonderful to have such willing & able companions!


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Very nicely done.


----------



## Bowslayer2 (Oct 1, 2011)

Wow! whitewater goat crossing! Looks like they got it figured out.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

wow that was amazing! Super brave goaties  How long did it take for them to learn to do a crossing like that? I dont have a single goat that wouldnt look at me and say "pfft! Ya right, see you back at camp"


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

One interesting bit of stream crossing information I've learned over the years is that each goat in line usually steps in straight across from the goat already in the water. That means as each goat is forced slightly down stream by the current, the next goat will start out father down stream as well. I've had the last couple of goats swimming because they ended up below the crossing point. This is a good example of crossing them at a point where a natural barrior forced them to get in at one certain point. I am especially impressed by the youngster in the rear. I didn't even hear any complainging but maybe the rush of the water drowned it out.


----------



## saph (Dec 19, 2009)

That's an interesting observation, Rex. 

These are the first & only goats we have ever had, so it never occurred to us that our guys couldn't do what we asked of them, within reason. They are also very bonded to us, so that probably helps in more "demanding" situations such as this, because they don't want to be left behind. 

Actually, our "youngster" is 3 years old! He is a bit small for a packer, but it just supports the theory that it's not the size of the goat but the attitude. Of our three boys, he is the strongest for his size. I guess size doesn't ALWAYS matter!


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

Very nice crossing ... calm and controlled!

Brian


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

saph said:


> That's an interesting observation, Rex.
> 
> These are the first & only goats we have ever had, so it never occurred to us that our guys couldn't do what we asked of them, within reason. They are also very bonded to us, so that probably helps in more "demanding" situations such as this, because they don't want to be left behind.
> 
> Actually, our "youngster" is 3 years old! He is a bit small for a packer, but it just supports the theory that it's not the size of the goat but the attitude. Of our three boys, he is the strongest for his size. I guess size doesn't ALWAYS matter!


First and only goats??? Excellent job you have done!!! Got any tips for stream crossing? Or just creek crossing?


----------



## JaymeAlaska (Apr 15, 2012)

That's great!! I don't think my crew has seen water that deep... I'll have to find some and test them come spring time


----------

